# New baby boy (pic heavy)



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

This post is long overdue, so I thought it was about time you met this little fella. I got this boy on the 27th of June 2009 and I'm useless at deciding on names!! He was said to be 8 weeks old, do you think that was about right? These photos are all around the time when I first got him. I'll update with some more recent ones at some point . He did come to me with lice, which are now gone. The day after I got him there was blood coming from his penis, but there has been none since so I assume he scratched himself too hard. Hopefully he'll be fine now! He's never been fearful at all - I'd say he's the most confident and outgoing rat I've had so far from the instant he was home. He's the first rat I've had that's swayed too lol it does look odd! Am I right in thinking he's a champagne hooded?

*Just brought home*









*You may be able to make out that the fur at bottom of his bum/base of tail is thinner, that was where I spotted lice*









*He was quite happy with hands from the first day*









*Having a cuddle*









*Settling in nicely in a comfy hammock*









*Bath time*



























*Yummy pasta*









*You're NOT getting my pasta... *glares**



























*Nosey*


















*Foots are tasty*









*Sleepy*


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Aw! Those pictures are so cute!  Especially the pasta one! Sooo precious!


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

He's cute! I'm also useless at naming, so I picked from your choices, Scamp. What have you been calling him all tihs time, then?

Fortunately I liked the names my rats had already been given, except for 1 which I changed, and that took quite a while to think of.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

i quite like scrumpy for him
or
how about
spud


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmmm, he looks like a Junior to me but when he gets bigger you'll have to call him BIG Junior


----------



## nikki_malicious (Jun 24, 2009)

im partial to fivel. i dont know if any one saw "an american tale" or "fivel goes west" when they were little, but i think fivel is a perfect name for that little cutie. he is f-ing adorable. seriously... soooo cute


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

That is the cutest thing i have ever seen. Ive never seen a white self dumbo before, theres just something about him.. Im partial to the name Tucker or Toby, but i second the name Fivel. Sooo cute! xD


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I think he's a beige bare back, not a white self.


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

lol now that i look closer you are right...oops...maybe i need to get my eyes checked..lol


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

He is ADORABLE


----------



## kthissucks (Jul 12, 2009)

nikki_malicious said:


> im partial to fivel. i dont know if any one saw "an american tale" or "fivel goes west" when they were little, but i think fivel is a perfect name for that little cutie. he is f-ing adorable. seriously... soooo cute


oh man dude i havent heard of that movie "fivel goes west" in a LOONG time it use to be my favoriate when i was little.....

anyway he is a cute little guy i like the name scamp


----------



## Nyka (Jun 26, 2009)

OMG He looks -just like- one of our youngest boys, Egon.(We have 8 now, blame my mom, she found Egon and his black berk brother at a yard sale, advertised as snake food and brought them to us. And she used to not like rats! Hah!) Same color, head sway (he has pink eyes), glare, and dumbo ears!

Only difference is, he has some of the beige coloring on his rump and it kind of gets darker in spots and slowly blends to white all around. I'll have to find a camera so you can see haha!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

omg he is so cute! He looks so angelic!


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

He is the cutest thing! 

He looks identical to my Snippet - she's the same hooded color dumbo!


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

How is he doing? Haven't had any updates in awhile


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

omg he's such an angel! Such a cute little rattie >w< Oh dear.. that 'get more rats' syndrome is setting in lol. *only has two*. Hes definatly a dumbo. Im not sure about the colours though, Id say champagne..?


----------



## silverlollipops (Sep 6, 2009)

what a darling. that face should be in magazines =D


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Sooo cute! I loved the two noodle pix and the nosey one.


----------

